# New 28BH-S and no oven



## 219 (Mar 19, 2004)

We ordered a new 28BH-S about 2 1/2 months ago and just picked it up this weekend. When we did our walkthrough we noticed that our trailer did not have an oven. The dealer told us that no trailers in the US are being built with ovens as a part that is needed to install ovens is so far in backorder that just about all the trailer manufacturers are building trailers without ovens. Can anyone varify this for me? Is this true?

We plan to go camping in our new trailer for the first time over Easter vacation, in about 2 weeks, and will have to do without an oven.


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

I think that's ridiculous. I bought exactly that model in November and have an oven. You need to call the Mfg and make the dealer install the oven when it arrives. Free of course


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hello Randy and welcome, sorry to tell you it is true, you can find the thread on this site in HVAC&Appliances.
Rob


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome. Good luck with the oven. Couldn't they switch to another reputable oven manufacturer.


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

I am hearing the same thing. When we picked up ours last month, we were told that they were going to stop making TT with the oven.







I hate it for you, we use ours.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Polygraphpat,

Sorry to say that the problem is industry wide and not just with one manufacturer. The oven in the Outbacks and for that matter most all TT's is from a reputable manufacturer is just that they cannot get one part.

Anyway, I have heard that it may not last much longer.


----------



## mrshb (Mar 15, 2004)

We also will be "oven less" We were told that when they become available we could get one put in but it will cost us. Since it is our 1st RV we wont miss it because it is something we never had before!! We decided we would see after the 1st yr with the TT if we would want to put one in.


----------

